# Where did you get your pipe rack???



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in the market for a large pipe rack; something to hold around 50 pipes. There is a seller on the bay who sells handmade racks but the craftsmanship is not impressive. Two cousins doesn't seem to have anything in the size I am looking for. Best I have found is a 36 piece rack from Iwan Ries. I have a couple hundred pipes but generally smoke only 50 or so on a regular basis. 

Wondering if you guys know of a resource I do not. I am a hobbyist cabinetmaker and would have no problem constructing one, however, with a newborn son I simply have no time.

Thanks in advance for any replies.
Peter


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Contact Ed at waxing moon Or Arlin Ness or Humidor mister they all post here! They are all fine craftsman i am sure one of them can hook ya up!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I didn't know Waxing Moon did pipe racks too, thanks a lot Tony. You're gunna make a beggar outta me :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> There is a seller on the bay who sells handmade racks but the craftsmanship is not impressive.


That's where I got mine, and I agree about his craftsmanship.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I bet waxing moon would make an incredible pipre rack! I can't wait to see this!


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Being my frugal self there was no way I was gonna buy a shoddy, old, half broken, mildew ridden, pipe rack on eBay for $20 plus $10 shipping, especially when I could make one myself...
But being my lazy-- I mean busy self, I hunted antique shops and garage sales looking for pipe racks. I also found shoddy, old, half broken, mildew ridden, pipe racks there for $20 to $30 as well.
But at the Good Will they had two _test-tube_ racks for $1 each, I figured they might work, and sure enough my bent pipes fit in them beautifully.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I can make you one out of acrilic if that is something you would be interested in. But if you want something out of wood Ed will blow anyone out of the water.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

As some of these gentlemen have stated there are some good builders out there and will or have made something you would like. I personally spent years looking for that "perfect" rack and finally started making my own.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I own two racks built by this gentleman:

Pipe Racks

Very nice, and reasonable pricing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Found this at my favorite pipe store and its on sale!

Pipe Furniture Keyhole Pipe Rack (105/120) pipes Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I have 2 pipe racks, one I got from smokingpipes.com and the other I bought as part of an estate lot on ebay. I have been thinking about making my own, and have been toying with some designs in my head...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

twocousinspiperacks.com

Awesome stuff.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

The Mad Professor said:


> But at the Good Will they had two _test-tube_ racks for $1 each, I figured they might work, and sure enough my bent pipes fit in them beautifully.


I'm also now using a test-tube rack that I had originally picked up for use to hold double-edged razors. While it DOES hold my pipes (I only have 9) it's really a bit small and doesn't look that great. It's still an unfinished natural light-grained wood.

The hunt goes on.

:yo:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> twocousinspiperacks.com
> 
> Awesome stuff.


Wow! Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I am a wood worker so I build my own along with my pipes..


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Two cousins is amazing stuff.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I built my own along with a few more for a few friends.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I was contemplating making some nice round Lazy Susan style pipe racks on the lathe, but unfortunately the weather has gotten a little too nasty to leave my cast iron lathe out in an unheated garage.  I guess there is always next year.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought one on ebay once that didn't fit any pipes at all! It LOOKED like a pipe rack, but you couldn't put more than a Dunhill Group 1 or a minicob in it. Ridiculous. :frown: I've got one I got on ebay for $15 that fits 7 pipes and isn't all bad. Just wish I still had that 8 pipe round beauty I had in college. sigh. Been looking for one like it for years. Apparently, it was one of those perfect things that the Contrarian Fates decided should never be built again. sigh. Probably could get one for a couple of hundred these days, somewhere, but I think mine cost about $10 back in 1961. Can't bring myself to put out a lot of money for a pipe rack.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I bought one on ebay once that didn't fit any pipes at all! It LOOKED like a pipe rack, but you couldn't put more than a Dunhill Group 1 or a minicob in it. Ridiculous. :frown: I've got one I got on ebay for $15 that fits 7 pipes and isn't all bad. Just wish I still had that 8 pipe round beauty I had in college. sigh. Been looking for one like it for years. Apparently, it was one of those perfect things that the Contrarian Fates decided should never be built again. sigh. Probably could get one for a couple of hundred these days, somewhere, but I think mine cost about $10 back in 1961. Can't bring myself to put out a lot of money for a pipe rack.


Well if I get around to making a round rack, you'll be the first to know. I'll have to see if I can get a dust collector setup that won't break the bank for my basement.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

Planning at this point to make my own from some curly cherry that I have been sitting on. 

Two cousins are to small and to "rustic" 

MrR


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I can make you one out of acrilic if that is something you would be interested in. But if you want something out of wood Ed will blow anyone out of the water.


Im a fan of fine wood craftsmenship. But ibet that the acrilic would be awesome!


----------



## slystogie (Oct 27, 2011)

I found several on ebay here a few months back that were in perfect condition and that I paid next to nothing for. I have enough racks to hold my 50+ pipes and spent a total of $30 altogether. Maybe I just got lucky!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

slystogie said:


> I have enough racks to hold my 50+ pipes and spent a total of $30 altogether. Maybe I just got lucky!


I managed to get a cheesy 7 pipe rack and a completely bogus rack that I think I threw away for $30. Maybe I just got unlucky. :lol:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Any opinions on this one?

Pipe Furniture 18 Pipe Round Rack Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com

I'm planning to get this one with my next order. I'm up to 7 pipes now, with a couple of clays on the way, so it will hold everything with a little room to grow.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I managed to get a cheesy 7 pipe rack and a completely bogus rack that I think I threw away for $30. Maybe I just got unlucky. :lol:


Yeah, I got one of those round 7 day pipe racks with the days of the week printed on top. The only issue I have with it is that since the top part has holes and not slots some pipes are hard to get in and out without feeling like I am bumping and scraping them too much.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Any opinions on this one?
> 
> Pipe Furniture 18 Pipe Round Rack Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> I'm planning to get this one with my next order. I'm up to 7 pipes now, with a couple of clays on the way, so it will hold everything with a little room to grow.


It should be alright, I have this one Pipe Furniture 6 Pipe Rack Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com, it is real wood but the quality isn't the best, but certainly adequate for the price.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Any opinions on this one?
> 
> Pipe Furniture 18 Pipe Round Rack Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> I'm planning to get this one with my next order. I'm up to 7 pipes now, with a couple of clays on the way, so it will hold everything with a little room to grow.


Nothing like a pipe rack with empty slots to help the ol' PAD along, ya know? :tu

Actually, it looks great! I might just get one!! Ya know why? Because it's OPEN where you put the pipe in, that's why. I hate the ones with the holes. Like mine, for instance. Won't accept ANY of my larger pipes! I've actually got just about 18 pipes I smoke. Let's see:

5 Sasienis
Savinelli
Dunhill
Bari
Alpha
Szabo
Tim West
6 cobs (they might go nicely around the top.)

Looks like 17. PAD shouldn't be TOO bad.

I can't just ORDER it, though. I have to have free shipping! :frown:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Nothing like a pipe rack with empty slots to help the ol' PAD along, ya know? :tu
> 
> Actually, it looks great! I might just get one!! Ya know why? Because it's OPEN where you put the pipe in, that's why. I hate the ones with the holes. Like mine, for instance. Won't accept ANY of my larger pipes! I've actually got just about 18 pipes I smoke. Let's see:
> 
> ...


My PAD needs no help whatsoever! LOL!

They have free shipping for orders over $99, I still need to order some Orlik for the November review, and I need to order a tin for the lottery, so it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> My PAD needs no help whatsoever! LOL!
> 
> They have free shipping for orders over $99, I still need to order some Orlik for the November review, and I need to order a tin for the lottery, so it shouldnt be a problem.


Unless you win the lottery... then you will have waited for nothing... I say place a big order now. You can always place another order if you don't win the lottery... ound:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I make my own. My latest holds 20 pipes. When I outgrow one I just give it away and make another. I like the looks of Two Cousins racks though.


----------



## slystogie (Oct 27, 2011)

Hendu3270 said:


> I make my own. My latest holds 20 pipes. When I outgrow one I just give it away and make another. I like the looks of Two Cousins racks though.


Hendu?! Holy shit dude! Im indethwetrust from youtube. I didnt know you posted on here. Small world I guess!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

slystogie said:


> Hendu?! Holy shit dude! Im indethwetrust from youtube. I didnt know you posted on here. Small world I guess!


LMAO! What's up man? Yeah I actually started posting here back in 2009 and then moved into the YouTube community from there. Definitely a small world. I've always wondered how many of the guys post on here.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Any opinions on this one?
> 
> Pipe Furniture 18 Pipe Round Rack Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> I'm planning to get this one with my next order. I'm up to 7 pipes now, with a couple of clays on the way, so it will hold everything with a little room to grow.


Ordered this one and got it in today. The description called it "a round, turntable style rack", which gave me the impression that it would rotate like a Lazy Susan, but it actually does not. Eh...not a deal breaker. It is made of real wood, which pleasantly surprised me at its price point. My cobs and Dr Grabow Omega all sit comfortably. My Dr Grabow Big Pipe does fit, but it doesn't sit exactly square in the foot indentation...so if you've got a bunch of giant sized pipes, this rack probably won't work well for you. I think I would prefer for the pipes to lean back a little further...they stand pretty straight, so that they don't feel very secure in the rack, particularly my straight stemmed pipes. My curved pipes all feel plenty comfortable.

Overall, this is my first pipe rack, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm planning on making my own. I got two matching wooden curio shelves with backs from a thrift store for $1 each. My plan is to get some wood dowels and stain them to match the shelves and use the dowels to support the stems. I'll have to figure out a way to make a concave spot for the bowls, or maybe just line the shelf with a nice felt or leather to keep from scratching the pipes.

I ordered some water based decals to dress up the wood on the back of the shelf with a fox hunting theme, sort of like this:


----------

